
Ask HN: Getting Startup Ideas - jcgr
What are some best methods for getting startup ideas?
======
byoung2
PG has said it a million times but start with a problem you have and come up
with a solution for it. Chances are if it solves your problem there will be
others willing to pay for it.

For example, my wife and I are doing a remodel of our house. We are adding a
300 square foot deck, 2 bathrooms, a storage area, and extending our
daughter's bedroom. It is a big project costing about $60k. And yet the
project is tracked on paper or through phone calls and texts. Unlike a $30
DoorDash order, I can't log into an app and see where the workers are, what to
expect today, if there is a delay, what materials will be delivered, when
inspections are, etc. Also, payments are mix of cash or checks, cards to
suppliers.

I could build a system to track large home improvement projects, that have all
documents like permits, blueprints, material lists on one place, with daily or
weekly progress reports, pictures, videos, receipts. Payment could be made
through the app, with possibly an escrow service built in. This would solve a
big problem for me, and likely others as well.

------
JSeymourATL
Peter Diamandis has a similiar view to Paul Graham- Problems are Goldmines.

Terrific food for thought > [https://www.diamandis.com/blog/problems-are-
goldmines](https://www.diamandis.com/blog/problems-are-goldmines)

------
tim333
I think the main issue is filtering which ones are any good. PG wrote an essay
which is good
[http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

------
bcj26
From the master himself:

[http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

